
Ask HN: What clothing brands do you wear? - johnbas
I run an apparel manufacturing company and I&#x27;m looking to develop amazing t-shirts and sweaters and work-wearable sweatpants for the start-up community. Let me know what you guys look for in purchasing clothes~
======
mindcrime
I mostly don't even think about brands. But I'm totally non-fashion-conscious.
I think the jeans I'm wearing right now are Wrangler, and the shirt is the
Target house-brand. _shrug_

~~~
johnbas
so not much thought / care in terms of apparel.

~~~
mindcrime
No, so I may not be your target market. The only thought I usually put into
something like a shirt, is I'll buy a t-shirt of a band I like, or one that
has a cool logo/slogan on it, or whatever. That's about it.

------
DrScump
I don't recall ever seeing workplace fashion and sweatpants mentioned in the
same sentence.

------
boniface316
Costco. Blue jeans and white t-shirt and a hoodie.

~~~
johnbas
Is that where you usually shop?

~~~
boniface316
Either that or Aliexpress. Not into clothing brands. My brother who works for
a startup always wear t-shirts that are given by his company.

